# Prepper Nurse Prisoner on a Burn Unit youtube video



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! We absolutely do not want to have a serious burn now or in a collapse or emergency situation. The pain is unbelievable, even with the very best of pain medications. And treating them to ensure the best possible outcome requires IV antibiotics and specialized care and facilities. Many people still die from burns. If you like youtube videos, please feel free to wander over and take at look at the latest video I posted about my experience on a burn unit with a prisoner. My channel is not monetized by the way  Prepper Nurse


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

That was an excellent video! Thank you for sharing that here.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

ETXgal said:


> That was an excellent video! Thank you for sharing that here.


I'm so happy to hear that! Thank you very much EXTgal. With your encouragement I'll share others. Please let me know if you think I"m posting too many, or ones that aren't helpful  Prepper Nurse


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

thanks prepper nurse

And in an emergency is when burns happen more frequently the use of alternative fuels lamps and cooking with wood or charcoal.

Children are more susceptible to horrible burns tipping over lamps and 
dumping hot cooking on themselves and need to be taught in the most stringent terms to stay away from cooking areas and lamps 
candles are for moving oil lamps are meant to be stationary 
Lanterns are a crossover but tipping will cause leaks and a flare up.

Today we do not have hooks or hangers to keep alternative lighting 
from small hands used to have counterweighted lamp hangars 
and wall scutcheons high enough for safety.
Refiling lamps and lanterns is dangerous if time to allow the wick to 
cool any embers before handling as vapors are heavier than air 
and if the wick is near with an ember a flash over is possibls

It is a sad fact but unless folks were raised with these antiquated 
means of cooking heat and lighting they may not respect them 
as well as they should or foresee the dangers to children.

I see a lot of coal gas generators used to power motors and small engines coal gas is very explosive as are grain silos and things like corn cribs 
the contents are so fine or dry they almost explode into flames so quickly that escape is virtually impossible.

Propane requires a regulator and an improper orifice or delayed ignition 
a flash or explosion can happen.
I had a burn pile of cut trees and brush tossed a half gallon of gas 
and went to light the rag with a rock in it and it would just not catch 
as I was otherwise occupied the vapor was spreading and it was dead still
when I finally got the rag lit I tossed it in and had to run for it 
the flame spread with the vapor and it moved fast almost got me.

I noticed that it is a way to extract methane from septic tanks and use it for fuel that is fine as log as people have a check valve or "P" trap with water to prevent back flash / explosions.

Now we are down to fires where there is smoke ( where it is not suppose to be) there's fire if you snatch open a door you add oxygen and boom

Normally your local fire department has courses on first aid and fire prevention and while your lurking around get a understanding of 
fire extinguishers the codes and uses and techniques.

Learn not to burn 
http://www.brkelectronics.com/faqs/oem/what-do-the-abc-ratings-mean-on-fire-extinguishers

English but a bit more in depth 
http://www.fire-riskassessment.com/fire-extinguisher-class.html

home grease and oil fires Baking soda should be in easy reach 
water is a no no...

Remember stop drop & roll and all that jazz.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

nightwing said:


> thanks prepper nurse
> 
> And in an emergency is when burns happen more frequently the use of alternative fuels lamps and cooking with wood or charcoal.
> 
> ...


Nightwing, I'm sorry about the delay in replying. I LOVE your post. Thank you so much for all the information and links. You are AWESOME!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

thank you Prepper-Nurse 

Hope we all remember when we have to use alternative fuels 
I am just as guilty I have used them enough to get lax and that 
is just as dangerous.


----------

